# Eure Haustiere



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Ok so gehts ihr macht ein oder zwei Bilder von euren Haustieren und Postet es hier rein (Is ja einfach wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das is meine Katze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja da hab ich se wohl grad aufgeweckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja da war sie noch kleiner und ungefährlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was jetzt leider vorbei is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wen es schon so einen Thread gibt flamt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Aja die Valenth pets zählen net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Ich hatte mal eine eine katze aber sonst hatte ich keine anderen haustiere gehabt bzw zurzeit kein haustier


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. September 2008)

Ich stell jetzt kein Bild von meiner Schwester online...aber stellt euch einfach mal vor ich hätte das nun getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

meine katze

(ich liebe blaue augen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine beiden verstorbenen ratten (pinky & brain) ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. September 2008)

Wenn ich mal von zu Hause ausziehe, leg ich mir eine Katze zu. Ich find die einfach so süss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. September 2008)

Ich habe ein Meerschweinchen namens Indra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Das sieht aber süss aus @kamui shiro :/


----------



## Pc-freak (22. September 2008)

ihr ist meine süsse katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


name Amy aber

Ich rufe sie immer mir dem Namen pfüpf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bilder

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder sind halt mit dem Handy Gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Ich stell jetzt kein Bild von meiner Schwester online...aber stellt euch einfach mal vor ich hätte das nun getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HAHA geil^^


----------



## Bolle0708 (22. September 2008)

Hab ne Katze namens sisa


----------



## aseari (22. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Kater Sly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (22. September 2008)

Hab einen Hund....
Damals hatten wir zwei, aber der ist leider gestorben, trauere sehr um sie, denn sie hat mich mein ganzes Leben begleitet, sie war nämlich genauso alt wie ich.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

die "muschi" die immer bei mir ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schnurr*


----------



## Pc-freak (22. September 2008)

Was ist den dass orange da im hinter Grund ein Katzen Zelt ?


----------



## chopi (22. September 2008)

Da muss Mina immer rein,wenn er was böses gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ähm,paar Fotos von meinem Hund kommen morgen reineditet...


----------



## Korgor (22. September 2008)

@Pc-freak, 2 solche blaue Britisch Kurzhaar hab ich auch zu Hause rum wuseln.

Eine ist total fett und eine jagt nur Mäuse.

...das ergibt sogar ne logische Folgerung, Oo die frisst die immer...


----------



## Floyder (23. September 2008)

Ich habe zwei Hunde: Einen Westhighland terrier Mix namens Gerry, zwei Jahre alt und einen Jackrussel Welpen namens Penny, 16 Wochen alt.

Dazu kommen noch 7 Hamster, die namenlos sind, ein weißer Hase mit blauen Augen und dem innovativen Namen "Hase" und ein Meerschwein mit Namen "Bebii".. nicht lachen, er hat mal meiner Freundin gehört.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagen, ich bald Foto von Tiere reinstellen werde.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

sind zwar keine haustiere ich mag sie aber trotzdem. meine 2 pferde namens belinda und stella, 1 golden retriver namens feyth, ein border colli namens duke, ne katze die auf momo hört und 2 wüstenrennmäuse namens dr jackel und mr. hide (ich weiss es sind halt terrormäuse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

bilder muss ich noch suchen


----------



## Alpax (23. September 2008)

mein hund der mir seit 15 jahren treu zur seite stand is vor 2 tagen gestorben *cry*


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

hab auch nur ne katze

will aber nen kiwi als haustier^^

ob man die irgendwo kriegt?


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Was ist den dass orange da im hinter Grund ein Katzen Zelt ?



jap katzen zelt ;P haben wa gratis bekommen
und sie schläft gern darin wenn sie mal nid in meinem bett is^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Dazu kommen noch 7 Hamster, die namenlos sind, ein weißer Hase mit blauen Augen und dem innovativen Namen "Hase" und ein Meerschwein mit Namen "Bebii".. nicht lachen, er hat mal meiner Freundin gehört..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nennst du die hamster 1- 7 ? ^^


----------



## florian_r (23. September 2008)

wenn ich zuhause bin mach ich mal bilder von meinen 2 ratten, der katze und den 3 meerschweinchen ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (23. September 2008)

Ich hab zuhause 3 Katzen, 1 Hund, 2 Hasen


Mfg Gabriel


P.S.: mir fällt grad ein: es ist nur mehr ein Hase. der 2. Wurde beim "im-garten-frei-herumlaufen" von einem Greifvogel erwischt.


----------



## chopi (23. September 2008)

Hier ist erstmal ein Bild von meinem Hund,vllt mach ich später noch ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muggu (23. September 2008)

Mein Hund Chipsy^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

@chopi is ja meine katze grösser xD
*lacht*
Naja ich versteh unter hund immer noch ein grosses Tier das winselt weil es flesch will. Nicht ein Putzlumpen mit 4 Beinen *g*

Aber jeder hat was er mag ..


----------



## chopi (23. September 2008)

Naja,es ist der Hund meiner Schwester und es ist ein *zwerg*schnauzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

ich mag auch eher grössere hunde(so kniehoch +^^) aber so was kleines hat auch vorteile (kann einen net umreissn wenn er ne katze entdeckt, frisst wehniger, braucht wehniger platz etc^^)


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. September 2008)

niedlicher hund


----------



## luXz (23. September 2008)

Hab 2 Katzen und ein Hund, villeicht Post ich später ma pics dazu. Eins sag ich euch: meine Haustiere sind süßer als eure!^^


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Da ihr ja meinen Sohn schon vom Bild her kennt...lernt ihr nun auch unsere Haustiere kennen^^

*Das sind Bruce & Loona^^*
(leider mussten wir die 2 abgeben, da wir nach der Geburt unseres Sohnes keine Zeit mehr für die 2 Süßen hatten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das is Unsere Katze Mauzi*
(eine absolut verrückte Katze)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ja und das hier sind jetzt unsere Neuzugänge Snowball & Blacky*
(Wüstenrennmäuse...meine Frau wollte die unbedingt haben..i kann mit den Viechern nix anfangen^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (23. September 2008)

da wird man ja richtig neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe leider momentan kein haustier, hatten mal einen hund, an dem ich auch sehr hing, da ich quasi mit ihm aufgewachsen bin. aber ein hundeleben ist leider gottes ja kürzer als das unsere...


----------



## Socketer (24. September 2008)

Meine Wilma





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (24. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Da ihr ja meinen Sohn schon vom Bild her kennt...lernt ihr nun auch unsere Haustiere kennen^^



Gelten Kinder nicht auch als Haustiere?



> (eine absolut verrückte Katze)



Im Begriff "Katze" ist "absolut verrückt" bereits enthalten; das muß man nicht noch einmal schreiben (ist ansonsten sowas wie "weißer Schimmel" etc.)

Ich habe im Moment kein Haustier und will auch nie wieder eines haben. Schuld daran ist der da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amadeus fiel mit 16 Jahren ein, mal eben zu versterben. Das mache ich nicht noch einmal mit! Allerdings habe ich da letztens im Garten meiner Eltern eine Katzenfamilie mit Nachwuchs entdeckt, unter dem ein wirklich niedliches schwarz-weißes Welpen ist, das prima zum Rest der Wohnungseinrichtung passen würde...

Bimmbamm


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Ich habe Katzen auch zum fressen gerne. 
Hatte zum Schluß 2 Welensittiche, die mir aber gestorben sind. Den einen hatte ich von klein auf, wo er noch nicht fliegen konnte und der war auch dementsprechend zahm. Mit dem konnte ich sogar spazieren gehen. Leider musste ich mit dem zum Tierartz und danach war es dann vorbei. Als kleiner Tip mit Kleinzeugs nicht zum TA gehen, weil es sich ehh meistens nicht lohnt. Hatte mir dann noch einen sittih geholt, aber der ist mir entflogen. 

Momentan besitze ich kein Haustier, was ich Pflegen muss. Habe nur meinen Vogel und meinen Schweinehund. Relativ pflegsam die beiden.(Wer nicht verrückt ist, ist nicht normal!)


----------



## Maladin (25. September 2009)

Ich schließe hier ...

Da geht es weiter: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117142

Ja ich weiß dieser Thread hat ältere Rechte.

/wink maladin


----------

